# Refusing to walk



## nickymumf (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi - I need some help! Milo is 4.5 months old and loves going for a walk. He gets excited when I get his harness out and loves to run around the park and anywhere else we go. His recall, walking etc are all fine. I normally walk for 20 - 30 mins in the morning and then a short walk early evening. The walks are varied, although we do have to start out the same way each time. In the last two days he has just started to sit down and refuses to budge normally within minutes of leaving home. He does whine a bit as well. His harness fits fine, no rubbing, his feet are fine there's nothing wrong with him and he hasn't had any bad experiences out walking so I don't understand why he's doing it. Even treats and toys aren't working. I find once we turn for home he walks fine and then he runs around in the garden with no issue 

I haven't been out for a walk which involves going in the car since this has happened so will see if that makes any difference.

Anyone have any ideas as to why is this happening and what I can do to get him through it?

Thanks everso
Nicky


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is it really warm where you are? could he be hot? if you can get him past this poing...will he continue on afterwards?


----------



## nickymumf (Feb 5, 2012)

Ha ha - Amanda I'm in the Uk, it was hot last week but now we're back down to normal summer temperatures. I can get him past that point but he just keeps sitting down so I give up (there's only so long I can spend trying) and end up having to go back - I don't just turn around though I cross over and then go back.

Nicky


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you are trying all the right things...I'm sure my trainer would say that you need to make it really exciting to be with you, lots of engagement...and try to run in an excited way at the point he is starting to stop. Worth a try..


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Double check for embedded grass seeds, just incase. Is he walking around normally in the garden at home? 

Otherwise as Colin suggested try to make the walk more interesting, throw a ball, take a tug toy and just play tug for a while then walk away encouraging Milo to chase it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree...maybe a run might entice him further...or at least get him out of his head....worth a try.


----------



## nickymumf (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I'll try the game and also running. He was fine out walking last night and also in the park this morning (took him there in the car). Just seems to be intermittently when walking on the lead on pavements around home. 

Nicky


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The trainer mentioned at the last class that if you have a dog refusing to walk you need to also stop, standing still until the dog realises you aren't planning to go anywhere. At this point get the dogs attention on you to distract him from the surroundings, you can do this by playing the staring game. When you have his full attention treat him and start walking with another treat waiting to entice him. If he stops again repeat the whole process, it could take a while to get anywhere but hopefully eventually it will work. The trainer said it will not work unless the dog is totally focused in you... Oh and the great should be high value.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well any better?


----------



## nickymumf (Feb 5, 2012)

Well a combination of patience, varying how we walk (stopping, running, changing direction) and having some company seems to have got us through. Milo is so much better now and not stopping when we go out. Thanks to everyone for your advice and interest 

Nicky & Milo
 x


----------

